# Kopfgeld für Kugelfische



## Elmar Elfers (13. Juli 2021)

Rund um die Florida Keys geht es den Feuerfischen an die Schuppen. Sie sollen aus den Riffen verschwinden. Hier ist allerdings der Vorteil, dass die Jungs saulecker schmecken. Da macht Fangen später satt


----------



## u-see fischer (13. Juli 2021)

Kugelfisch soll ja auch, zumindest für den japanischen Gaumen, sehr lecker sein. Nur die Zubereitung bedarf einer doch sehr langwierigen Ausbildung.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Juli 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Rund um die Florida Keys geht es den Feuerfischen an die Schuppen. Sie sollen aus den Riffen verschwinden. Hier ist allerdings der Vorteil, dass die Jungs saulecker schmecken. Da macht Fangen später satt



Kugelfisch soll *einmal *ja auch ziemlich schmackhaft sein.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. Juli 2021)

Jaja, invasive Arten die das Ökosystem zerstören...
zuerst einmal muß eine ökologische Nische unbesetzt sein, die Zuwanderer ausfüllen können. Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss, das Ökosystem ist schon gestört, und dies passiert immer durch menschlichen Einfluß. Um davon dann abzulenken, schiebt man es dann den Zuwanderern in die Schuhe .


----------



## Mefospezialist (15. Juli 2021)

Würde der Mensch nicht immer baulich in die Natur eingreifen, hätten wir viele Probleme nicht.

Die aktuellen daramtischen Bilder von Überschwemmungen etc. zeigen mal wieder, was es gebracht hat natürliche Auslaufzonen baulich zu killen und die Flüsse führen zu wollen. 
Genau so ist es nun mit dem Kugelfischproblem, welches durch den Bau des Suezkanals entstanden ist.

Man (Mensch) verändert die Natur und am Ende heult man rum und zahlt den Preis für sein handeln, typisch Mensch eben.


----------



## KadeTTHH (24. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Kugelfisch soll *einmal *ja auch ziemlich schmackhaft sein.


Zum sterben gut, sozusagen...


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Zum sterben gut, sozusagen...


Hallo,

Knollenbätterpilze sollen ja angeblich auch gut schmecken - ich konnte mich aber noch nicht dazu durchringen das auszuprobieren  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------

